# Hello - new here to the forum!



## Atoche

Just wanted to say hello! I have purchased my first vintage watch and I am fascinated by the mechanical movement. I really like the sound of how the watch runs!...

Well, I have read the sticky posts -- and before I make a fool of myself with stupid questions..... can anyone point me toward good reading on vintage watches? Tissot focus would be grand (that's what I bought).

I am not interested in the value of the watch, more so it's heratige and if it's real or fake ...

Nice to *meet* everyone!

** edit ** ooops, forgot to post pics of the watch I bought ROFL....


----------



## Marrick

Hi and welcome.

Your watch looks good to me - but I'm not very knowledgeable, so I'll let others comment further. Tissot's own website has some history (choose 'about us' first):

http://www.tissot.ch/

Here is an article about collecting:

http://ezinearticles.com/?A-Collectors-Guide-to-Buying-Vintage-Watches&id=282936

Cheers!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The watch appears geniune. The movement is a Tissot Cal. 27-1T (cf. http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&0&2uswk&Tissot_27_1T - but be aware that the picture there shows the Cal. 27-21T with indirect central second adaptation which includes an extra wheel on the back) and if Ranfft is correct in his serial numbering, yours ought to be from the mid-fifties.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Eeeb

It is definitely in the Tissot 27 calibre family. But I don't think it's a 27-1T... there are others in the family that look closer like the 27 itself. These calibres were made from the middle 30's to the middle 50's.

Hartmut, does Ranfft have a serial number list? ... or did you get this information from all the movement pics??


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I tend to agree with Hartmut that it's from the 1950s. The stampings on the back plate and the serial number are pretty close to the 27-21T from 1952 illustrated in the Ranfft archive. The corresponding subsecond movement would be 27-1T.
As far as I know Tissot does not have a serial number list published on the Internet.
Thanks to the original poster for posting.


----------



## Eeeb

Ray MacDonald said:


> I tend to agree with Hartmut that it's from the 1950s. The stampings on the back plate and the serial number are pretty close to the 27-21T from 1952 illustrated in the Ranfft archive. The corresponding subsecond movement would be 27-1T.
> As far as I know Tissot does not have a serial number list published on the Internet.
> Thanks to the original poster for posting.


Ah, you are correct. I had always assumed the movement pics at Ranfft were of the actual calibre being discussed. But he re-uses pics... evidently the pic for 27-1T is actually a 27-21T...

In a much earlier post in this forum it was mentioned the book Tissot used to distribute with their watches had a serial number list. So I got both the English and German versions and couldn't find it. (The German version has a lot more nice pictures!) Too bad. It would be very useful.

Maybe that's one of the reasons old Omegas are so valuable... you can get a lot of information about them... ?? AFAIKT, these Tissots are just as well built.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I like Tissot very much and agree it's a quality watch. Just not as much info about them unfortunately.
About the only watches that can be positively identified from movement serial numbers are certain higher end Swiss and a fair number of "all-American" brands.


----------



## JimH

*Tissot Serial Numbers*

Attached is a table of Tissot serial numbers versus manufacturing dates.

The serial number on the poster's watch (2943525) dates the watch to 1953.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

*Re: Tissot Serial Numbers*

Thanks for info Jim. I've saved for future reference.


----------



## leewmeister

Thanks Jim. I've copied your post over to the Tissot forum.


----------



## Atoche

Thank you all very much for the overwhelming response!!! What a way to make a newbie feel welcome...


----------



## dedatos

Atoche said:


> Thank you all very much for the overwhelming response!!! What a way to make a newbie feel welcome...


Hi Atoche and other tissot forum members. Looking at the response to yr request i feel somehow jelous!!
This is my third attempt to get an answer to my newbie questions: 
What is the particular with the Tissot Janeiro that had led to its limited re-issue? It dates since when? and..... can I have a pic of the original vintage one??
Thanks a lot,
Dedatos


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I have very limited knowledge of chronographs. I believe the Janeiro came out in the 1990s and was inspired by some of Tissot's chrono models from the 1930s.
Perhaps others more expert than I can weigh in here.


----------



## Marrick

Ray MacDonald said:


> I have very limited knowledge of chronographs. I believe the Janeiro came out in the 1990s and was inspired by some of Tissot's chrono models from the 1930s.
> Perhaps others more expert than I can weigh in here.


The Janeiro chronograph was produced in a limited series by Tissot in 1996. Its design embodied that of a chronometer made in 1938 on a Lemania 33.3 calibre, but used an ETA Valjoux calibre 7765.

Source: _Tissot: 150 years of history

_One for sale here with pictures:

http://www.chrono24.com/web/en/hersteller/u/t/tissot/1339388.htm?such=1&lastshowpage=3


----------



## Kingmatic

Hi Atoche when you post the question "...can anyone point me toward good reading on vintage watches?" Do you mean all kind of vintage brands or just for Tissot? Because for the former, my suggestion could be the 
-"*Wristwatches*", *Gisbert* L. Brunner and Christian Pfeiffer-Belli, Könemann, 2006.

IMHO a must!!

Hasta la vista amigo;-)


----------



## stevekuznicki

*Re: Tissot Serial Numbers*

Where in the world did you find this data.I've been reading about Omegas and Tissots for 5 years and never seen such info for Tissots. Thanks!

Steve in edmonton, alberta Canada


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi WISs,

just to complete the confusion with the Tissot 27: It is a Tissot 27B, made
in 1953. This calibre was produced like the 27B-1 between 1950 and 1961:
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Tissot_27_B_1&

The "-1" extension simply designates the Incabloc, and as the majority 
was produced with Incabloc, the 27B is still missing in my archive.

Anyway, I'll take the opportunity to add a family/generations table to the
calibre 27 entries - maybe this will prevent confusion in the future.

@Eeeb: The Tissot book from Estelle Fallet is available in a light and a
heavy (expensive) edition. I don't know, but suspect that both are
available in English. Simply ask Tissot - I can recommend it warmly.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Marrick

Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi WISs,
> 
> j
> @Eeeb: The Tissot book from Estelle Fallet is available in a light and a
> heavy (expensive) edition. I don't know, but suspect that both are
> available in English. Simply ask Tissot - I can recommend it warmly.
> 
> Regards, Roland Ranfft


Yes - both available in English. In the Uk, the big book costs £65.<|

I got mine for £13, brand new - still cellophaned, off ebay:-!.


----------



## Eeeb

I asked Tissot... All my eBay searches turned up the Fallet 'lite' version that was given away free with the boxes (which used to have a drawer just for the book!).


----------



## Marrick

Eeeb said:


> I asked Tissot... All my eBay searches turned up the Fallet 'lite' version that was given away free with the boxes (which used to have a drawer just for the book!).


There's one here in the UK:

http://www.formby-clocks.co.uk/acatalog/wristwatchbooks.htm

It looks like a few have cropped up on ebay (US) but aren't there now. Why not set up a 'favourite search' for it with email notification?

One for sale here (Hong Kong ebay):

http://cgi.ebay.com.hk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370031591901

On second thoughts, it might have finished.


----------



## Eeeb

Thanks! I did some more searching and found 3 booksellers with copies ... none for less than $350 US!! Do you realize how many Seastars I could buy for that! :-d

(The 'freebie' copies are going for $50! Tissot should go into the book publishing business ;-) )


----------

